

Why TraceMonkey is Going to Blow Your Web Browsing Mind - yaj
http://lifehacker.com/5082997/why-tracemonkey-is-going-to-blow-your-web-browsing-mind

======
bk
Sorry to rain on the parade, but I've never felt js slowness in Firefox (I'm
on osx). What I do feel every day is:

1\. Crazy memory consumption for "power" usage (even without extensions)

2\. The flash plugin just _kills_ my CPU like Jack the Ripper.

Fixing those two would be on top of my priorities list.

~~~
MaysonL
Try Webkit (the Safari nightly build). Also RAM is getting so cheap (I just
got 4GB on Amazon for $60) that maxing it out will save you a lot of time.

